# Rocky boots will not back the boots they make!



## SWAMPFROG

i have been using rocky boots for over 15 yrs. and have never had a problem until now. i have a pair of bear claws and the soles wore out, no big deal right, wrong. i called them to buy a pair of soles to use oem equipment. so they sent, for free, a set of soles. i put them on and all is good. i used them for 3 days and the soles started to fall apart. so i called rocky and they told me sorry sir, buy a new pair of boots.  after multiple calls and 2 emails with pictures, i have not gotten a response , call back, email, NOTHING! is this how you treat good customers!? i will no longer be buying or using rocky equipment. they gave me the new soles and now they will not cover the garbage they sent me! has anyone had any issues with them before. i had a problem with cat boots years ago and they took care of the problem right away and covered the boots they make, with no questions. that is how you keep customers!  merry xmas and happy new year!


----------



## Nimrod71

I think all boot makers have gone to this policy.  Wolverines are just as bad.  I just bought a new pair of Danners this week, I have and old pair I bought back in 1999 and they are still good, just heavy.  I hope these new ones will last as long.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

I had a pair of Rockey boots and the soles disintegrated; someone else told me that they had a pair that did the same thing.


----------



## bull0ne

Rocky is spelled '' C-h-i-n-a'' 

They're junk...........and all leak like the titantic in a matter of weeks, if not days.


----------



## dannyray49

*boots*

I had a pair of Rockys that were about 6 or 7 years old soles wore out. Called Rocky, gave csr serial # on boots. She said they would replace soles for free. Asked how long before boots would be returned. She  said 6 weeks. Sent boots back and 6 weeks later they were back. Have had no problem with them leaking.


----------



## tbrown913

it took four years for my rockys to leak, and i just got a new pair when they did.  

my most recent pair of boots is the irish setter boots, and they are more comfortable, and just as waterproof!


----------



## Robk

Swampfrog, how long had you been wearing the boots before the soles wore out???  the originals that is.  if you got a year or more out of the boots then you got all they expect you to get.  that you even got a new pair of soles out of them is good.  there is no boot made today with any type of implied warranty that the soles will last more than a year and only then will they be covered by anything less then a spit sole.  mere wear is considered normal now.


----------



## bat

I've had two pairs of Rockys.  The first a good many years ago had the soles do just as you described, disintergrated.  I kept the boots after finding out they only waranteed them for 1 year.  I purchased another pair a few years back but every time those babies get wet the boot stink.  Both pair wore great, the first pair was the best wearing boot I ever wore and it was a bear cat boot.  Never had a problem with it leaking or this new pair but the newer one will stink.  
I decided this year to bring back my old pair so I had them resoled.  They wear great again but it cost me $50 to have them fixed.  It's worth it to get the fit I wanted.  Now I wear them more then the new one...  Never did like stinky boots.


----------



## Grub Master

My Rocky snake books leak like crazy after a couple of seasons.  Called Rocky and was told they would not do anything to help as they were out of warranty.  I wore them around 12 times.  Sent an email to management but no reply.  Talked to Bass Pro where I purchased them and no help either.  Just for fun I called Cabellas and they said even though they were out of warranty if I would send them in they would see about giving me a credit towards a new pair.  Their customer service is night and day compared to Bass Pro.  I will buy a pair of Muck boots and will limit what I buy from Bass Pro in the future.


----------



## Fuller

The last 2 sets of Rockys I bought leaked straight out of the box. I mean they made no attempt to stop the water. I wear Lacrosse now.


----------



## germag

Rocky boots are JUNK now. They used to be great boots....now you can buy better quality for $39 at WalMart. I will not buy another pair of boots from Rocky. I used Rocky exclusively for years...I loved the Bear Claws. I had two pair in a row that did not even last an entire season before the soles started coming apart in chunks. No more. I'll buy Danner from now on.


----------



## Square_Dots

I have never liked Rocky boots. We used to be issued Danner Matterhorns in the Army up until around 1998 then they switched to Rocky. Like night and Day, I tell you. Maybe once they got the Gov't contract, they sold out to China- LOL


----------



## NCHillbilly

I've had several pairs of Rockys, and have yet to have a single problem. I've worn one pair every day to work for two years, no telling how many miles they have on them, and they're still in decent shape. Most boots won't last me a year (I'm talking about expensive boots too, not cheapos. I've worn out a set of $200 Danners in less than a year.) I have a pair of Rocky Buck Lite hunters that are going into their third hunting season now, and I give them heck walking up and down these mountains, climbing cliffs, and everything else you can think of. They are still completely dry even if you wade water nearly to the tops of them. Never had any problems at all with the soles. The only tougher boots I can think of than the Rockys I've had are maybe Chippewas.


----------



## Fuller

NCHillbilly said:


> I've had several pairs of Rockys, and have yet to have a single problem. I've worn one pair every day to work for two years, no telling how many miles they have on them, and they're still in decent shape.
> I have some Rocky duty boots that I wear at work and they are a different quality all together. The Rocky hunting boots don't hold a candle to their work boots.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

What is Rocky's Warranty?

I have several pair of Para Troopers for the Fire Department with the soles gone, will they fix that?


----------



## Gaswamp

I bought a pair of Rocky cornstalkers in 1992, when they were still made in the USA.  I have had to have them re-soled once in that time frame.  I have not had another pair of Rocky's.  However, with what I have read and what I have seen when handling them in the store, Rocky's quality is not there anymore.

I bought a pair of Browning boots a few years ago and their quality was poor after a little use as well.

Since then I bought a pair of boots from Russell Moccassin Company.  They are handmade in the USA.  Quality is superb.


----------



## Gaswamp

Other shoe companies that make quality hunting boots and generally provide quality customer service are

1. Russell Moccassin co (ALL USA made)
http://www.russellmoccasin.com/
2. Kenetrek Montana boots (some USA made)
http://kenetrek.com/
3.  Danner boots (some USA made)
http://www.danner.com/home.do?gclid=COS9safb_J4CFQgQswodiF-NJQ
4. White's boots  (all USA made)
http://www.whitesboots.com/
5.  LL Bean boots (some USA made)
http://www.llbean.com/
6. Chippewa boots (some USA made)
http://www.chippewaboots.com/
7. Schnees boots (all USA made)
http://www.schnees.com


----------



## Gunsmoke

I have some rockys that  the sole disendergrated this season  and they are about 5 yrs old  the same thing happened to a pair i had before these.I will not buy anymore rockys


----------



## Camokid

*Snake Boots....*

I bought a pair of Zip Up Rocky Snake Boots 1 year ago this past June....this past Sept. the Zipper Seam started separating. I called Rocky's customer Service Dept to ask for some help....They said "Sorry their out of warranty". You have to be kidding me 3 MONTHS OUT OF WARRENTY AND YOU WON'T DO A Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- THING TO KEEP A LOYAL CUSTOMER!!!!!! I'll give my hard earned money to another company!!!


----------



## eden892

*rocky boots*

I have worn rocky boots for years but now I have 2 new pair of eliminators in the box with tags never worn with the bottoms cracking and melting.Rocky will not repair or replace them,I will never buy another Rocky product.


----------



## livetohunt

Rocky has had the problem with the soles falling apart for years. They say it is how you store them and that heat destroys the soles..I have not bought Rocky boots in years, and will never buy a pair again.


----------



## davel

I will never buy another pair of Rocky boots.  I had a pair that lasted only 2 seasons.  The soles have worn down to nothing and they leak.  They were only used for deer season and I don't walk a lot in them.  Always stored inside the house in the closet.  They are very uncomfortable to wear!


----------



## Glynr

I had a pair the soles just started coming apart the rest of the boots were great. I know the boots were not woren in a bad environment unless you consider the woods bad.


----------



## dawg2

bull0ne said:


> Rocky is spelled '' C-h-i-n-a''
> 
> They're junk...........and all leak like the titantic in a matter of weeks, if not days.



Yep.  If the pigs eat it, feed it to them....and we just keep on buying....


----------



## germag

livetohunt said:


> Rocky has had the problem with the soles falling apart for years. They say it is how you store them and that heat destroys the soles..I have not bought Rocky boots in years, and will never buy a pair again.



That's what they say, but it's a crock of you-know-what. They LIE. I've had Rocky Bear Claws that started coming apart during the FIRST season. What are you supposed to do? Hermetically seal them and freeze them in between hunts?

I used Rocky boots exclusively for years. I'll never buy another pair of boots from those lying weasels. They know they have a problem with their soles, but they choose not to take the high road and do the right thing. My guess is that the real problem is that they got in a bad batch of soles from an overseas (probably Chinese) supplier and they don't want to eat the cost. What they really should do is to throw out all of the bad soles and issue a recall and replace all of the bad boots they have put out. There is absolutely something wrong with the compound of the sole material....you don't have to be a genius to know that. For them to try to say otherwise is not only a lie, it's an insult to my intelligence.


----------



## Scoutman

Should have bought them at cabelas they warranty anything,sorry for your trouble.


----------



## Richard

I bought my first pair of Rocky snake boots about 12 years ago, they lasted a good 7-8 years of hard hunting.. great boots.. I have another pair I bought 2 years ago..they dont even attemp to hold water out.. if they are that at bad at water I wonder if they will hold a pair of fangs out.. I will never buy another pair..As a matter of fact I have 2 pair of Lacroose in  route from Cabelas now..

Richard


----------



## rado3003

Rocky customer service is awful. I had 2 pairs of their boots from years ago that were great. Decided to get a pair of bibs as they were waterproof warm and on sale. However, the first time i put them in the washing machine, I had a buckle break. I called and left several mesages (never could talk to anyone from apparel) and sent several e-mails explaining that i just wanted a new buckle to sew on, and never had a response. I will never buy a rocky product ever again.


----------



## rip18

Sounds like Rocky Customer service hasn't changed any since before 1989.  I loved Rocky boots before that, but haven't bought anything from Rocky since ~1989 when they lost me as a customer for good!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I haven't had to deal with Rocky Customer Service, but GA Boot lost my business forever last year.  I just wanted them to repair my snake boots after the pull tabs tore off.  I was willing to pay for the repair, but they wouldn't even talk to me about it.


----------



## buddylee

Bought my dad some Danners 5 or 6 years ago. The sole fell off shortly after that. No more for me. Bought a pair of Danners last year. Started to leak after a year of hard huntin, I cleaned them and put some neats foot oil on them and no more leakage. I have another pair of Danner work boots that I sometimes wear huntin that have never leaked after 4 or 5 years.


----------



## win280

In 15 years I have bought 2 pairs of rocky snake boots. Still wearing both.Had to seal up the 1st pair last year when the sole came apart at the edges. Shoe goo and back in business. Took the liners out as it had came unglued from the bottom.I deer and turkey hunt in these boots. Spray thompsons water seal in them 1 time each year and i'm bone dry. Sorry so many are having issues with rocky boots.


----------



## Chester Co. Deer Hunter

*Bass Pro Rocky*

I purchased a pair of Bass Pro Redhead boots and guess who made them? ROCKY Lol. I don't really like them so I seldom wear them.


----------



## Hick Town

I've had several pair of Rocky's and love them. But I keep hearing alot of negative feedback on these boots so I know they could fail me anyday. I like the looks of the boots and will keep on buying them. My thinking is, I buy a new pair every year and stay out of creeks and I should be fine.


----------



## yellowhammer

*Boots*

First pair of Rockys lasted (waterproof)2-3 years.The next two pairs,maybe a year.Sole problems,also,but sticking them too close to the FAR at night might have got them.I don`t think ANY of them are good any more.I buy a new pair most years,just to get a short period of dry feet.Worst pair are the Brownings .Leaked in a coupla months.I still wear `em,just have wet feet a lot.Since they all leak,I doubt if they`re snakeproof.


----------



## whitworth

*My last pair*

successfully and naturally wore out ten years ago.  

Since then I've seen continuous, unsatisfactory reports about my old favorites, and still people are still buying the boots and still complaining.  

They must make the most unsuccessful, successfully sold boot  ever made.


----------



## 66 POJ

Glad to see I'm not the only one. I had a pair of Rocky's that the soles just disintegrated on as well. Bear claws is what I had. I called them and emailed them to voice my displeasure. I never got a return response. Never again will I buy their product.


----------



## Nitro

www.russellmoccasin.com


----------



## hunterb

rocky made great boots for yrs but they have fallen off in the past 8-10 yrs...I wont be purchasing anymore rockys have owned 4 pairs over the past 15 yrs, first two pairs were great, last 2 not so great...last pair bought in 05


----------



## Darkhorse

My family was a loyal supporter and wearer of all types of Rocky boots years. Then in '96 I bought a dedicated pair of very expensive Rocky Mountain Stalkers. These were only used for Elk hunting and a few times in colder weather here but mostly they stayed inside in a closet. Just before a '98 Elk hunt I took them out to do some hiking in my "dedicated" Elk boots. The soles had disentegrated.
Same story. Numerous calls both to Rocky and finally Cabela's. Still no boots.  Rotten customer service from Rocky.
Now all I wear is LaCrosse. Snake boots, rubber boots, whatever. Until I have a problem with the boots or the company I'll stick with what works best for me.
But it won't be Rocky's.


----------



## Granite3

Square_Dots said:


> I have never liked Rocky boots. We used to be issued Danner Matterhorns in the Army up until around 1998 then they switched to Rocky. Like night and Day, I tell you. Maybe once they got the Gov't contract, they sold out to China- LOL



I got issued Matterhorns in 2004, they were still the Army's cold weather boot (ceptin' the mickey mouse white boot) at that time.

Both that pair and my original ones from 1991 are going strong. The 91 pair is on a third set of laces, but the original soles. Very little pavement walking, mostly outdoors turf.

Neatsfoot oil every other month in the cold climates, and Kiwi black boot polish have kept them in good shape. Danner all the way for me!


----------



## Slewfoot

*Not a fan*

I thought Rocky was a stand up company till I bought their best boot a few years back.  The second season the soles disintegrated into an oily mess on a hunting trip...even messed up the floor mats on my buddy's F250.

They have lost my biz forever...no hunting boots or duty boots from Rocky ever again;  and I tell alot of folks about it.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I haven't had to deal with Rocky Customer Service, but GA Boot lost my business forever last year.  I just wanted them to repair my snake boots after the pull tabs tore off.  I was willing to pay for the repair, but they wouldn't even talk to me about it.



That is quite distressing for me, I have bought several pairs of Georgia Boots in the past and have been very pleased. Only had one problem with a pair about 4 months after I bought them, Called Ga Boot, was told to mail them back to them and they mailed me a new pair, but this was about 5 years ago. I hope Ga Boot hasn't dropped the ball on customer service. Thats what I wear now for work and the outdoors.


----------



## jimjr

*Rocky boots*

Cornstalkers: Soles crumbled apart after 1 season.
Snakeboots: Hold water in real good but don't keep it out worth a hoot!


----------



## bulletproof1510

Danner all the way, made in the USA and they actually BACK their products.


----------



## steve lee

*rocky*

i don't see how they stay in business DANNER only way to go


----------



## BREW4414

Anybody thought of emailing a link to this page to the Rocky customer service dept? That would be hilarious.


----------



## hogman3

*Rocky*

Agreed - customer service has gone down hill.


----------



## Dub

Nothing new here.

People have been complaining about Rocky Boots for 5 years or more now.

I'll not mess with them again.  Too many better choices out there.


----------



## gsp754

Well someone should email them a link, I did not know about these problems and I was planning on buying some new boots in the next day or two almost bought some rocky boots tonight but I rode with my buddy and i left my wallet in my truck.... Thank god! Needless to say I will not touch rocky boots now, I don't know a single one of you who have had problems with their boots and it still makes me mad to hear they treat customers this way. I know I don't want to give a company like that any of my money and I will spread the word of how they do business.


----------



## Nitro

FWIW, 

Here is where my footwear dollars go- 

Russell
Danner
Lacrosse 
Muck Boot (may eliminate LaCrosse eventually)....

Rocky Boots are horrible.


----------



## Gaswamp

Nitro said:


> FWIW,
> 
> Here is where my footwear dollars go-
> 
> Russell
> Danner
> Lacrosse
> Muck Boot (may eliminate LaCrosse eventually)....
> 
> Rocky Boots are horrible.



Alot of once good shoe companies have gotten sorry.  Rocky made a good boot in 1990.  Lacrosse Im afraid ain't what it once was either.


----------



## blademan

I totally agree with a few others,I have a pair of Danners that I have had for 12 years,never leaked,comfortable straight from the box.If they ever do wear out ,I will definately buy another pair


----------



## glynr329

I bought 2 pair of them over the years one of them the soles turned to like sponge and pealed off not sure why. They would not stand behind them. The other pair the sole just came lose. I will never buy another pair. I would rather buy Kmart or Walmart boots can't be any worse.


----------



## Deerhead

Call me crazy…  but even after reading your post I bought a pair of Rocky 800gn Prowlers. I wore them on a 11 day hunt.  They are the most warm and comfortable boots I have owned.  Plus they were on $79.  I am very pleased with them so far…


----------



## storeman

I bought my first pair of pro light snake boots at the start of bow season. I am very pleased with them. I have not had the problem many of you have had, I dont hunt the swamps so they have never leaked, I try to avoid the water anyway other than the rain.


----------



## Mike_SS

Add me to the list of people who will never buy another pair of Rocky's.  I bought a pair several years ago when I had my first opportunity to go deer hunting.  I've worn them maybe 15 times and they have had an easy life spending their time in the closet.  A year or so ago I pulled them out of the closet on a cold day to do some chores around the house.  The boots still look brand new but the soles left a debris trail down the hall, through the kitchen, through the den and out to the deck.
I am currently looking for a new pair of winter and a new pair of summer boots and I will not even consider Rocky.  A low price wouldn't even matter... the real expense to me is the time finding the right ones that fit right, feel right, and will do what I want them to do.  I'll gladly spend $150-$200 on Danners, Muck, etc. before I'll spend a penny on (C)rockys.


----------



## blocky

*Rocky stinks*

I used to wear Rockys too. The old ones were good but they changed something because my newer ones started to crumble. Got out a new  pair I had stored in the dry cool basement and they were coming apart also. Called Rocky and got no help with replacements. So I am finished with Rocky anything from that day forward. I use Cabelas boots now and they are holding up well.

Can't understand how a company can let their reputation be destroyed like that. Most American companies will admit flaws and stand behind the products to keep the loyal customers and keep the business afloat. Guess it is poor management!

While I am venting, Tasco scopes is another on my black list. The new management decided not to honor the warranties on the old scopes. So no more Tasco for me! A shame because they were decent scopes for the price.


----------



## bnew17

All i wear is rocky and i love em. Got a pair of slip ons that bought in 04 and they are holding up beautifully.


----------



## seasick

I bought a pair of Rocky boots with the air pillows in them. I liked them until i stuck a piece of iron in the pillow. I took them to the store where i bought them, (Strickland Boots in Dublin) Mr . Rodney looked at them and told me to go pick out some more boots. I dont know if Rocky would have covered them but Stricklands did.


----------



## BCHunter

seasick said:


> I bought a pair of Rocky boots with the air pillows in them. I liked them until i stuck a piece of iron in the pillow. I took them to the store where i bought them, (Strickland Boots in Dublin) Mr . Rodney looked at them and told me to go pick out some more boots. I dont know if Rocky would have covered them but Stricklands did.



Mr. Rodney knows his footwear!  I have had neuropathy in both my feet for 2 years from a broken L5 vertebra (just found out what was causing the pain in my feet..thank God! ) I told him how my feet felt and he showed me a pair of boots that were very comfortable to wear. Give Rodney, Terry & Mark a try if you are ever in Downtown Dublin. Good Folks & Good Friends!


----------



## thomas the redneck

my boy wore a pair of rockys for two years and finaly out grew them and handed them down to his little bro got him a new pair with his christmas money and i did two 
i love mine comfortable and got a tundra boot tread great ankle support just heavy


----------



## sleepr71

No more Rocky's for me. The soles have literally disentegrated & crumbled apart within 1 year of buying each pair! I thought the first pair was a fluke..so I gave 'em a second chance &...same results. FWIW, I only wore these boots during hunting season(stored inside all other times) so wasn't like I was wearing 'em out  working in them(they probably wouldn't last a month). Sleepr71.


----------



## Big Andy

Rocky boots have gone down in the past few years.  I now wear Georgia..great boot!!!


----------



## johnnybangbang

*Rocky Boots stink!*

I bought my first pair of Rocky's. They lasted about two seasons before the soles started to crack and fall apart. 

Yesterday I put on the Old Rocky's (to go out and brush the snow off of the cars) and the soles had turned to mush. They left a trail of black, sticky footprints on the carpet and vinyl floor. My suggestion to anyone else would be to try a different brand.


----------



## bnew17

BCHunter said:


> Mr. Rodney knows his footwear!  I have had neuropathy in both my feet for 2 years from a broken L5 vertebra (just found out what was causing the pain in my feet..thank God! ) I told him how my feet felt and he showed me a pair of boots that were very comfortable to wear. Give Rodney, Terry & Mark a try if you are ever in Downtown Dublin. Good Folks & Good Friends!



aint that the truth! Mr Rodney and the gang are super nice folks and i wont do business with nobody else. Not to mention they will actually help you find a boot that fits specifically to your foot. not gonna get that kinda service at the big box stores.


----------



## bg7m

No more Rockys for me.  The soles on my Bear Claws cracked and crumbled a couple years after I paid $160 for them.


----------



## joedublin

Solution to ALL the problems is just to buy EVERYTHING from Cabelas....they are GREAT at 100% backing up anything they sell, even if the manufacturer won't  !!!


----------



## zach puckett

try lacross i have had 3 pairs of different types and havent wore a set out yet just outgrew them. they last for a very long time


----------



## striper commander

I just looked at my danners and it says they are made in china. I thought they were made in the usa. I worked with a guy a few years ago when rocky was having the sole problems and he told me he went out with a new pair of rockys and thought he was going to be barefooted before he got back to camp. He said the soles just fell apart on a brand new pair of boots.


----------



## Matt A

This is an interesting thread and it does not look good for Rocky! I emailed them earlier this week to inquire about their warranty. I've had two pair of Rocky's in the past (Cornstalker and Bruin) and the soles came apart on both. I really like the look of the Aztec snake boot but I won't try it if they won't back it. No reply from them yet.


----------



## glynr329

I like the boots but a good pair of boots without any soles is kinda useless. I call and was told you must have walked in some kind of chemicals to make your sole turn to like sponge. I promise my boots never went anywhere but in the woods. Not on the way to the woods.So there you go all you guys have walked in some kind of chemical in the woods...........lol


----------



## Mike_SS

Does this look familiar to anybody?


----------



## cramer

I bought a pair of Rocky Bear Claws in '04 and they were the most comfortable footwear I have ever known and they were actualy waterproof.
Used only for hunting and stored in plastic between seasons.
Last season - the soles started crumbling off .
I figured I got my money out of them, so I got a new pair last week @ BPS .
I did not see this thread, but did see some other complaints about Rockys so I made sure to get a GORTEX model - Lynx.
They're still in the box and haven't been worn yet.
Now I'm wondering about returning them.
Has anyone had trouble with Gortex leaking ? I never did before.
Also - I still have the old pair and was wondering if putting on a new pair of soles would be an option and who does that around the southside of ATL.


----------



## 66 POJ

Mike_SS said:


> Does this look familiar to anybody?



YES!
I had mine for a few years before they did the same thing. They were very comfortable and could have been re-soled.
Rocky's inability to return my calls or emails and premature sole failure turned me against them.


----------



## jiminbogart

I have had several pairs of Cornstalkers & Bearclaws. The last pair I bought about 5 years ago. They leak like a screen door and the laces cut through the tongue.
No more Rocky Boots for me. They suck.


----------

